

Wikipedia's visual editor - innernette
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2013/07/01/visualeditor-beta-rollout/

======
pingvinus
Even tho I'm experienced developer I still had a hard time editing wikipedia
articles, because it seems that complexity of markup grows non-linear
comparing to growth of article. Good thing they rolling out visual editor.

